# .htacces + mod_rewrite macht murks.. :-(



## Suchfunktion (30. April 2007)

Hi!

Ich habe in meinem (xampp-)htdocs Ordner eine .htacces-Datei und einen Ordner ("test1") welcher eine Datei ("index.html") enthaelt.

Wenn ich z.B. test1.localhost aufrufe, moechte ich in den Unterordner "test1" geleitet werden (also "localhost/test1/" aufrufen.)

Aber irgendwie bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Seite nicht existiert.

Hier meine .htaccess:

```
RewriteEngine On 
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^([^.]+)\.localhost
RewriteRule ^$ /%1/ [L]
```


Wo liegt der Fehler? :-(


----------



## Gumbo (30. April 2007)

Vermutlich musst du deinen Webserver noch konfigurieren und einen virtuellen Host einrichten.


----------



## Suchfunktion (30. April 2007)

Hi.

Das (manuelle) Anlegen der virtuellen Hosts will ich mit dem mod_rewrite ja umgehen..


----------



## Flex (30. April 2007)

Dazu müsstest du, soweit ich das jetzt noch richtig weiß, eine WildCard Subdomain einrichten, denn sonst versucht der Apache für jede eingegebene Subdomain einen vHost zu finden.


----------



## Suchfunktion (30. April 2007)

Ah, okay.
Ich glaube, ich komme dem ziel langsam naeher ;-)

Hast du dafuer (oder jemand anderes) eine Anleitung, bzw. wo finde ich mehr Info's dazu?
(Google benutze ich bereits ;-) )


----------



## Flex (30. April 2007)

Hab auch mal ein wenig gegoogled und diese Treffer gefunden, vielleicht helfen die ja schon:

http://www.modwest.com/help/kb7-227.html
http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/358
http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/examples.html


----------



## Suchfunktion (2. Mai 2007)

Hmm eher schwierig.. So ganz hab ich das nicht hinbekommen :-(

Habe bereits bei der ServerAlias *.localhost eingetragen,
aber irgendwie bekomme ich immernoch die selbe Fehlermeldung, das die Seite nicht gefunden wurde :-(


----------

